# Nokiya 6600 data cable



## chaan (May 26, 2006)

Is it possible to transfer data from Nokiya 6600 via data cable? how? The Standby time of Nokiya 6600 is 24 hrs only in real life situation where the manual says it is 240 hrs.?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 27, 2006)

yeah .. u can send / recieve data via the data cable ...


----------



## sidewinder (May 27, 2006)

chaan said:
			
		

> Is it possible to transfer data from Nokiya 6600 via data cable? how? The Standby time of Nokiya 6600 is 24 hrs only in real life situation where the manual says it is 240 hrs.?


as far as I know nokia 6600 does not hav any pop port so date cant be exchanged with DKU cables...but there are cables that would let u connect a 6600 via a firmware port (risky and absolutely not recommended ).So normally u can exchange date only through ir or bt. Those cables cost around 200 rs. search e bay and u will find it there
        On the second q the standby time depends on varoius factors such as usage type,network strength,sim ccard etc.
Camera,Bt gprs consumes battery fast so if u use them dont expect good standby time.
    But still for a person with avarage use of all features the battery should last for at leat 2 days..so ur battery may be faulty


----------



## sidewinder (May 27, 2006)

and also those cables are not supported by pc suite and u may hav to use third party softwares like oxygen phone manages


----------



## khin007 (May 27, 2006)

I dont suggest a data cable for 66 .. try Bt dongle or card reader


----------



## kin.vachhani (May 28, 2006)

I think they all r right its better to use usb card reader it merely cost u 250Rs. and the data speed is also good. Go for it ....worth spending money.


----------

